# Smitt sleeve



## MaryDx (Feb 21, 2014)

Not sure if this is correct - but this info doesn't seem to be easily found on the internet.  If a provider inserts a Smitt Sleeve (CPT 57156) on the same day that another provider inserts the tandem and/or vaginal ovoids for clinical brachytherapy (CPT 57155), then CPT 57156 would be considered a mututally exclusive procedure.  Would it be correct to bill the unlisted code 58999 for the provider who did the work of CPT 57156 for reimbursement?


Thank you!


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 5, 2014)

Use a -62 modifier on the 57156. The other provider should do so as well.


----------



## MaryDx (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks Anastasia - appreciate you taking the time to answer.  I might not have been clear with my question - these procedures were done separately and at completely different times,  so I'm not sure mod 62 could be utilized.


----------



## bunkie717 (Jun 16, 2016)

*Removal of Smitt Sleeve*

Is the removal of the Smit sleeve bundled with the placement?


----------

